# Probleme mit Buchsbaum und Zwergahorn



## sebt (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

vielleicht könnt Ihr mir sagen, was ich machen kann, damit mir die Pflanzen nicht eingehen.

Zunächst mal zum __ Buchsbaum:
Ich habe seit Jahren zwei Buchskugeln. Ende März dieses Jahres habe ich beide Kugeln in größere Pflanzkübel umgepflanzt (Plastik, vorher waren die Kugeln in diesen Gips-GFK ¿ (Ironie) Töpfen). Unten in den neuen Kübeln habe ich jeweils eine ca. 4-5 cm dicke Schicht aus Kies ausgelegt und darauf eine Lage Tonscherben. Beim Umtopfen habe ich extra spezielle Buchserde benutzt und noch ein paar "Düngeperlen" (speziell für Buchsbaum) unter die Erde gemischt. In den Töpfen sind natürlich Löcher im Boden. Ich gieße einmal pro Woche, dann allerdings auch sehr kräftig. Die Buchskugeln stehen geschützt und sind nicht der prallen Sonne ausgesetzt.

Jetzt wird jedoch eine der Kugeln an vielen Stellen gelb und trocken, die wenigen neuen Blätter aus diesem Jahr sind alle vertrocknet. Allerdings sieht die andere Kugel topfit aus, hat auch viele neue Blätter bekommen und ist schön grün.

Den Zwergahorn habe ich mir kürzlich erst gekauft und in einen Tontopf eingepfanzt. Ich habe normale Blumenerde dafür verwendet und oben eine dünne Schcht Kieselsteine auf die Erde gelegt. Lagsam werden einige Blätter aber trocken und hellbraun. Es sieht so aus, als ob sich das großflächig auf die anderen Blätter ausbreitet. Ich gieße auch hier einmal wöchentlich, wobei es in den vergangenen Wochen eigentlich oft und kräftig geregnet hat.

Was sagen die Experten? Ich habe keine Ahnung, was den Pflanzen fehlt.  Über Tipps würde ich mich freuen. 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## sebt (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit  Buchsbaum und Zwergahorn*

Hier noch der Zwergahorn und die andere Buchskugel, die noch "gesund" ist:


----------



## Christine (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit  Buchsbaum und Zwergahorn*

Hi,

geh doch mal ganz nah mit der Lesebrille ran und schau, ob du megafeine Spinnwebchen entdecken kannst...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit  Buchsbaum und Zwergahorn*

Hi Sebatian,

ich hab letztes jahr auch zwerg Ah hörner gepflanzt, bei denen mit den ganz fein gezackten hatte ich auch dieses problem mit den blättern, ich habe sie entfernt damit der baum keine energie mehr reinsteckt, die kleinen sind ja sehr schnittverträglich.

allerdings ist dies eine veredelte variante und nicht so stabil wachsend wie die normalen zerg Ah hörner  ,... meiner trieb sogar unter der veredelungsstelle das normale zergahornblatt aus

bei dem buxus tippe ich mal auf wassermangel im winter - hats du den denn dann vernachlässigt mit gießen ?


----------



## Iris S. (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit  Buchsbaum und Zwergahorn*

Hallo Sebastian,

habe mit meinen Buchsbäumen leider ganz ähnliche Probleme.

Im Net habe ich einiges gefunden, vielleicht hilft es Dir ja auch weiter:

http://www.blumen-garten-pflanzen.de/straeucher/buchsbaum-krankheiten.htm

http://www.wsl.ch/forschung/forschungsunits/walddynamik/waldschutz/eingeschleppt/pilze/buchskrankheiten.pdf

LG
__ Iris S.


----------



## Annett (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit  Buchsbaum und Zwergahorn*

Hallo Sebastian.

Wir waren letzten Samstag mit dem Auto zwischen Leipzig und Staßfurt unterwegs....
Dabei sind wir an einigen Buchshecken mit ähnlichen Symptomen vorbei gekommen. Ich habe sofort an einen Pilz gedacht, den ich bisher nur lesender Weise kannte.
http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ips/erwerbsgartenbau/24433/index.php (ich tippe bei dir auf den rechts außen in der Tabelle erwähnten)
Nun weiß ich auch, warum ich keinen einzigen Buchs im Garten pflege. Mir ist das Risiko zu groß, die ganze Pflege umsonst geleistet zu haben, denn etwas Zeit+Arbeit benötigen solche wunderschönen Kugeln ja schon...

Wenn möglich, würde ich versuchen, auf Liguster oder __ Lavendel umzusteigen.
http://forum.planten.de/galerie/v/user/Piemont/IMG_1270_1.jpg.html
Beide sollten sich ebenfalls für solche Gebilde eignen.
http://forum.planten.de/index.php/topic,30441.0.html


----------



## sebt (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit  Buchsbaum und Zwergahorn*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die ganzen Infos. Ich habe jetzt mal die ganzen gelben Blätter und die vertrockneten neuen Triebe abgeschnitten. Es sind schon noch genügend "gesunde" Blätter vorhanden, aber trotzdem glaube ich nicht, dass jetzt wieder alles in Ordnung ist. Schädlinge konnte ich nicht finden. Allerdings war kürzlich eine Pflanze in ca. einem Meter Entfernung vom Buchsbaum von Blattläusen befallen. Gieße ich denn zu wenig? Der Buchsbaum steht relativ regengeschützt und durch die 5 cm dicke Kiesschicht am Topfboden können die Wurzeln (noch) kein Wasser aus dem Unterteller des Kübels ziehen. Allerdings könnte zu viel Wasser doch auch schaden, oder?

Ich möchte die Kugel aber unbedingt retten, weil ich ja noch die andere Kugel in identischer Größe habe und Beide rechts und links vom Hauseingang stehen. Was würdet Ihr jetzt machen? Abwarten und den Gieß-Rhythmus ändern oder irgendwelche "Mittelchen" ausprobieren, bevor es zu spät ist?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Iris S. (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit  Buchsbaum und Zwergahorn*

Hallo Sebastian,



sebt schrieb:


> Ich möchte die Kugel aber unbedingt retten, weil ich ja noch die andere Kugel in identischer Größe habe und Beide rechts und links vom Hauseingang stehen. Was würdet Ihr jetzt machen? Abwarten und den Gieß-Rhythmus ändern oder irgendwelche "Mittelchen" ausprobieren, bevor es zu spät ist?



Hast Du den Link von der Forschungsanstalt aus der Schweiz mal angesehen? Sollte es sich tatsächlich um diesen neuen Pilz handeln, wirst Du wohl mit Fungiziden behandeln müssen.

Ich werde meine 3 Buchsbäume wohl ausgraben und entsorgen. 

LG
__ Iris S.


----------



## sebt (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit  Buchsbaum und Zwergahorn*



Iris S. schrieb:


> Hallo Sebastian,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo Iris,

schadet denn dieses Fungizid, wenn der Buchs doch keinen Pilz haben sollte und einfach nur unter Wassermangel leidet oder zu viel Wasser hatte? Wenn nicht, würde ich mir mal dieses Fungizid hier bestellen: 


http://cgi.ebay.de/250ml-Celaflor-S...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Iris S. (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit  Buchsbaum und Zwergahorn*

Hallo Sebastian,

wirklich schädlich sollte es wohl nicht sein. Gespritztes Obst z.B. kann man nach 3 Wochen Wartezeit ja verzehren.

Ob das von Dir vorgeschlagene Mittel hilft, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen.

In meinem obigen Link war Rondo DG die 1. Wahl. Dieses Mittel war in der Schweiz bis Ende 2008 erhältlich. Ob es bei uns überhaupt oder unter anderem Namen vertrieben wurde/wird - keine Ahnung. Die Inhaltsstoffe von Rondo DG: Captan 60%, Pyrifenox 5%.

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle nach etwas vergleichbaren suchen.

LG
__ Iris


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit  Buchsbaum und Zwergahorn*

Hi,
mit hornspänen hast du auch mal gedüngt ?


----------



## Joachim (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit  Buchsbaum und Zwergahorn*

Moin Sebastian,

mal nen Hinweis zum Fungizid:

Wenn eine Pflanze geschwächt ist und dann noch mit einer Überdosis gearbeitet wird (bei Handspritzungen schwer zu dosieren) dann * kann * es passieren, das der pflanzliche Patient daran zu kauen hat.

Prinzipell jedoch würde ich mich an deiner Stelle vorher in einer Gärtnerei/Baumschule, wegen einer möglichen Behandlung, fachkundig beraten lassen (dein Buchs ist ja "mobil"  Aber klär vorher ab, ob du ihn mitbringen darfst!! Von wegen Bestandshygiene ... ) - im Zweifelsfall haben die auch das * richtige * Pflanzenschutzmittel parat.


----------



## sebt (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit  Buchsbaum und Zwergahorn*

Hallo,

leider ist die Buchskugel mittlerweile eingegangen. Der ganze Buchsbaum war zum Schluss gelb und vertrocknet. Ich habe die Pflanze gestern aus dem Topf genommen und dabei kamen einige dieser Raupen zum Vorschein. Kann das die Ursache sein, warum der Buchsbaum eingegangen ist? 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Annett (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit  Buchsbaum und Zwergahorn*

Hallo Sebastian.

Kommen diese Bilder hin?
http://images.google.de/images?hl=de&q=Tipula paludosa&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schnaken


Es ist allerdings anhand Deiner Bilder unmöglich, etwas genaues zu sagen.... sie sind leider zu unscharf.


----------



## Bebel (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit  Buchsbaum und Zwergahorn*

Hallo Sebastian 

waren die "Raupen" in der Erde? - dann würde ich vielleicht auf Dickmaulrüsslerlarven tippen - die können eine echte Plage sein.
Man kann die mit bestimmten Nematoden bekämpfen (gibts glaub ich bei Neudorf zu bestellen)

Gruß Bebel


----------



## sebt (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit  Buchsbaum und Zwergahorn*

Hallo,

@Annett

Bin mir leider nicht sicher, aber die von Dir gezeigten Bilder sehen meinen "Raupen" schon sehr ähnlich.

@Bebel

Ja, die "Raupen" waren relativ tief in der Erde (Blumentopf). Den Buchsbaum habe ich nun zur Grünabfuhr gestellt und den Topf mit der Erde in die letzte Ecke vom Garten gekippt (da stehen nur größere Bäume).

Nur wie kommen die Raupen in den Topf??? Wie gesagt, ich habe die beiden Buchskugeln im Frühjahr gleichzeitig mit frischer Erde umgetopft. Die andere Buchskugel ist allerdings noch schön grün und hat bisher keine gelben Blätter.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Christine (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit  Buchsbaum und Zwergahorn*

Hi,

das sind Käferlarven. Hatte ich auch schon mal, die __ Käfer legen die Eier in den Boden und die Larven fressen sich an den Wurzeln satt. Bis man die entdeckt, ist es meistens zu spät.


----------



## Bebel (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit  Buchsbaum und Zwergahorn*

Hallo Sebastian 

Sieh mal bei Wikipedia nach - Stichwort: Gefurchter Dickmaulrüssler dort sind Bilder unter Weblinks - Commons: Gefurchter Dickmaulrüssler

Leider könnten die Bilder von den Larven dort auch etwas besser sein.

Vielleicht hast Du aber den __ Käfer schon mal bei Dir gesehen (ist jedoch meist Nachtaktiv).

Ach ja wenn Du den Buchs im Freiland auspflanzt erledigt sich das Problem meist von alleine, bekommt dem Buchs auf Dauer auch besser.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## sebt (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit  Buchsbaum und Zwergahorn*

Hallo,

ich verstehe nur nicht, wie die Larven in den Topf kommen, der vor dem Haus stand. Kann die frisch gekaufte Erde denn mit Eiern "verseucht" gewesen sein? So bewusst habe ich diese __ Käfer hier bisher nicht gesehen.

Ich mache mir gerade ein paar Gedanken, weil ich die Erde mit den Larven einfach so in den Garten gekippt habe. Sollte ich da sicherheitshalber noch mit Gift arbeiten, damit sich die Käfer nicht im Garten ausbreiten? 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Bebel (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit  Buchsbaum und Zwergahorn*

Hallo Sebastian

Hatte früher einen reinen "Topfgarten" in der Stadt und ständig Probleme mit den Dickmaulrüsslern.

Seit ich einen richtigen Garten habe gab es noch nie Probleme mit Dickmaulrüsslern obwohl viele meiner Topfpflanzen dort in die Erde gewandert sind.

Ich denke die Sache mit der Erde die du in den Garten gekippt hast ist kein Problem, es gibt dort sicherlich genügend Fressfeinde denen die Larven gut schmecken werden.

In so einem Topf lebt es sich einfach sicher,gemütlich und ungestört.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## wollewer (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit  Buchsbaum und Zwergahorn*

Hallo Sebastian,

mit Buchsbäumchen ist das so ein Thema, ich habe im Garten ca.10 Stück. Davon stehen 3 in Töpfen in der prallen Sonne und dem Regen voll ausgesetzt.
Es wird ja gesagt das Buchsbäume keine nassen Füsse bekommen dürfen, das stimmt bei mir auch nicht da 2 Buchsbäume in Plastikkübel eingepflanzt sind mit Untersetzer die immer bis oben voller Regenwasser sind. Die sehen prächtig aus.
Der Rest ist ausgepflanzt und wächst sehr unterschiedlich, was ich darauf schließe das es unterschiedliche Planzen sind, obwohl sie gleich aussehen.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## karsten. (21. März 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit  Buchsbaum und Zwergahorn*

Moin

ich hatte am WE (auch) so meine Probleme mit Buchsbäumchen 

den  hab ich noch so gepflanzt

für den   musste ich mir erst eine Fahrbahn über den frostgaren Rasen bauen
 

   
in der zweiten Lebenshälfte schaut man eben so verbissen :evil bei der Arbeit !


wer jetzt behauptet das  wäre kommerzielles Productplacment 

für die Gartenschere und den Haarschnitt bekomm ich nix !

ehrlich  !




  

der Tag geht ,Jonny Walker kommt .....




schöne Woche


----------



## Chrima (21. März 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit  Buchsbaum und Zwergahorn*

Hallo Karsten

"Buchsbäumchen" ist gut

Was denkste denn wie alt ist das "Bäumchen"

Danke, und laß es Dir schmecken

LG Tina


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit  Buchsbaum und Zwergahorn*

Respekt - toll gemacht 

manch einer hebt sich schon bei einem kleinen Bäumchen kaputt


----------



## Annett (21. März 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit  Buchsbaum und Zwergahorn*

Hallo Karsten.

Gabs die riesen Teile etwa günstig im Angebot? 

Dann drück ich mal die Daumen, dass die im Vergleich zur Blattmasse wenigen Wurzeln den großen Busch gut ernähren und mit Wasser versorgen können. 


Liebe Grüße, auch an die Frau am Auslöser. 

Annett


----------



## Digicat (22. März 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit  Buchsbaum und Zwergahorn*

Servus Karsten

WoW .... Tolle Leistung 

Aber ich befürchte wie Annett ... ob der noch angeht 

Hab mal eine "Thuje" ....

 
Rechts im Bild, hinter dem Bagger

.... versetzen wollen, als 1m Ware gekauft (1990) und 2003 war sie dem Teich im wege.

Sie hat den Umzug nicht überlebt


----------



## karsten. (22. März 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit  Buchsbaum und Zwergahorn*

ihr __ Unken 

Buchs wächst auch verkehrtrum an 

nee im Ernst 
* im Ballen waren mächtig Faserwurzeln und den hab ich auch sehr schonend behandelt
* jetzt ist die beste Zeit 
* heute sind sie in Folie eingeschlagen um sie vor Sonne und unverhältnismäßiger    Verdunstung zu schützen .
* die Pflanzlöcher sind doppelt so groß wie die Ballen 
* die Erde ist aufbereitet und u.a. veredelt
* eingesumpft und verdichtet
* die Teile werden täglich gewässert
* in jedem Planzloch ist ein Schuh und eine Münze 
* wir besprechen  ... ! das auch nochmal mit den Bäumen ....
und 
ich hab den :gdaumen

mfG


----------



## laolamia (22. März 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit  Buchsbaum und Zwergahorn*



Digicat schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 80632
> Rechts im Bild, hinter dem Bagger



da hat jemand den lkw UND den arbeiter besprueht...leute gibbet

@ karsten: bekommen wir das hin das du jeden tag mind. 1nen beitrag schreibst.... koestlich

gruss lao


----------



## karsten. (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Probleme mit  Buchsbaum und Zwergahorn*

fortheunken


----------

